# Stör gestorben



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo an alle, 
eventuell kann mir ja jemand was zu einer Bemerkung aus dem Bekanntenkreis sagen, worin behauptet wird, dass eine hohe Anzahl von Libellenlarfen im Teich Schwimmblasenerkrankungen speziell bei __ Störe hervorrufen würden.
Zur Vorgeschichte der Stör ( ca. 60cm,Waxdick) schwamm den Tag über mit ca. doppelter Geschwindigkeit wie sonst durch den Teich, am Abend lag er dann mit Bauch nach oben an der Oberfläche. Bei der kleinsten Berührung schwamm er "Loopings" und völlig unkontrolliert.
Habe Ihn dann herausgefangen, kein eingefallener Bauch , Farbe der Kiemen i.O. und habe Ihn dann in ein Salzbad gesetzt (Teichwasser)
und dieses langsam erwärmt. Dies ging 2 Tage dann war er endgültig hin.

MfG
Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Nanu


Keine Antworten ??????? oder Meinungen ???????      


MfG
Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Ok,

dann eben nicht,

Danke trotzdem

Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ulf,

was uns im Forum vielleicht noch fehlt ist ein Fische-Doktor, der sowas sicherlich anhand Deiner Beschreibung erkennen hätte können. Aber wer hat von uns schon einen Stör - dazu braucht man ja einen richtig großen Gartenteich und den haben ja die wenigsten und unser Admin, der ja z.B. einen großen Stör-Teich hat, ist derzeit so geschäftlich eingespannt, dass er hier grad noch dazu kommt, seinen Adminjob zu machen, aber selten dazu kommt, die Beiträge zu lesen.

Sorry


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

Danke für Deine Antwort, verstehe ich schon so in etwa was Du schreibst.
Aber es ist halt immer erstens traurig wenn ein Fisch stirbt und zweitens frustrierend, wenn sich niemand (außer Dir) dazu berufen fühlt zu antworten. Aber es gibt ja sonst auch genügend Themen, bei denen sich Leute zu Wort melden, die eigentlich nichts zum Thema zu sagen haben.
Eigentlich habe ich diese Frage gestellt, da ich noch einen Stör im Teich habe ( ca. 1,00 m ) und ich dessen Leben nicht gefährden möchte, denn ich glaube wenn man sich Tiere hält (welche auch immer) ist man für diese doch auch verantwortlich.

Grüße
Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

ich hatte immer gedacht das tommi sich zu wort melden würde, er hat ja __ störe.
ich kann dazu nun mal nix sagen weil auser mal gesehen ich mit stören nix zu tun habe   

aba was ich weiß ist das es wohl was die wasserqualität betrifft sehr empfindliche tiere sind.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ulf, erstmal mein Beileid! Leider hab ich ja noch gar keine Ahnung, na sagen wir mal wenig und von Fischen wirklich ganz wenig. Aber __ Störe  find ich auch toll, befürchte halt nur, daß mein Teich zu klein sein wird.

Aber in Deinem Fall würde ich wirklich mal nen Doc fragen, um nicht den anderen auch zu gefährden, er ist jetzt eh schon traurig und ich glaube deshalb auch empfindlicher; eben weil sein Freund fehlt.

Ich würde den Doc fragen, wäre mir zu heikel.

Sorry, daß ich Dir nicht mehr helfen kann

LG

casalena
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Ich hab das Thema ja auch gleich gesehen, wollte aber nichts dazu schreiben, da ich eben keine Ahnung hab und das ein Thema ist, wo Mutmaßungen etc. fehl am Platz sind. 

Bin auch der Meinung, dass wenn Du noch einen Stör hast und diesen nicht gefährden möchtest, mal bei einem Arzt anrufst oder vielleicht gibts ja auch ein Tierarztforum oder sowas im Internet .... Da Deine Schlußworte waren "da war er endgültig hin" dachte ich nicht, dass Dir das Tier arg "nahe" stand.

Drück Dir die Daumen, dass der zweite Stör nicht das gleiche Schicksal erleidet!


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

*...*

Hallo Ulf,

erstmal mein herzlichstes Beileid zum Verlust deines Störs. Auch ein Sorry für meine momentan doch sehr wenige Zeit, die ich hier im Forum verbringen kann, da ich beruflich sehr tangiert bin.

Zurück zum Thema ... wenn ich mich nicht täusche, hatte wir schonmal über das Thema gesprochen, allerdings im letzten Jahr, nämlich das trotz deiner Größe des Teiches deine __ Störe es nicht abhaben können mit den Koi und gerade wegen des überwiegenden Besatzes mit Koi es zu Problemen kommen kann. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand wolltest du die Tiere veräussern.

http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?p=4544/?q=&PHPSESSID=7040deba91090f7e1ab4731b20fef229#4544

Meine und anderer Leuds Prophezeiung ist nun eingetreten, wie in den mind. 90% anderen Fällen, nämlich das sich Koi und Stör einfach *nicht* verträgt. Sicher gibt es Ausnahmen, klaro, aber diesmal traf es dich, wie schon viele andere vor dir.

Die Ursachen des Ablebens können vielfältiger nicht sein, eine Beurteilung darüber abzugeben, gerade in Verbindung mit anderen Tieren im Teich. An was er nun wirklich gestorben ist, kann ich daher nicht beurteilen, tut mir leid


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo @ all,

Danke für Eure Anteilnahme und Eure Antworten, habe mich vorhin mal mit dem Fischgut Primus in Verbindung gesetzt, da ist der noch verbliebene Stör nämlich her.
Dort heißt es aber, dass sich __ Störe schon auch mit Kois vertragen, es aber trotzdem nicht auszuschließen ist, dass er ( der gestorbene ) daran eingegangen ist, also kein Ja und kein Nein.
Dann kamen auch die Wasserwerte zur Sprache, aber da ist alles in Ordnung. Algen habe ich auch keine mehr seit mein neuer Filter läuft.
Bezüglich der Libellenlarven, die ja von Stören gefressen werden war es dann doch noch etwas erhellender, diese sollen wohl aufgrund irgendwelcher Inhaltsstoffe nicht sooo gesund sein und bei einem ansich geschwächten Stör Entzündungen hervorrufen können.
Man hat mir geraten, den großen Stör im Auge zu behaten und bei den ersten Anzeichen der gleichen Erscheinungen sofort noch mal anzurufen, und den Fisch sofort aus dem Teich zu nehmen.
Tierärzte habe ich auch schon mehrere angerufen, da wir durch unseren Hund ja schon hinreichend Kontakte hierzu haben, allerdings ist da kein Fischexperte darunter,
deshalb der Aufruf an alle wer kennt einen Experten im PLZ- Bereich 4...

Danke nochmals und liebe Grüße
Ulf

@ Tommi ist schon oK kenne ich gut mit der vielen Arbeit
zum Veräußern konnte ich mich nicht durchringen und den Winter haben alle Fischlein zusammen ja auch gut überstanden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ulf,

also Lothar P. ist auch einer meiner ersten Anlaufstellen in Sachen Stör. Habe mal eine Rundmail an die "Stör-Nasen" geschickt, denn dieses Problem ist mir gänzlich unbekannt.



			
				Ulf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all,
> Man hat mir geraten, den großen Stör im Auge zu behaten und bei den ersten Anzeichen der gleichen Erscheinungen sofort noch mal anzurufen, und den Fisch sofort aus dem Teich zu nehmen.



Solltest du eine Pension benötigen, so kann ich dir 2 grosse "pfützen" anbeiten (nicht meine), dort könnte man ihn zwischenparken, bis dein Problem lokalisiert ist.



			
				Ulf schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tommi zum Veräußern konnte ich mich nicht durchringen und den Winter haben alle Fischlein zusammen ja auch gut überstanden.



Nunja, genau das ist das Problem von vielen, die Fütterung und das Zusammenleben mit anderen Teichbewohnern, insbesonderen Fische/koi im Winter ... die __ Störe werden geschwächt durch ungenügende oder fehlende Fütterung, von daher anfällige für Krankheiten ...

Vielleicht ist zwischenzeitlich ein neuer Fisch aus einem anderem Teich hinzugekommen oder gar Pflanzen ? Alles ist möglich wie du siehst .... Ursachen kann es viele haben ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ulf

sorry , wegen einer verspäteten Antwort , mein Beileid wegen des vertorbenen Stör

Erst mal etwas Grundlegendes .
Es gibt einige Meinungen zum Thema Koi und Stör , eines kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen , warum sollte ein Stör wegen der vorhandenen Koi krank werden ? Das die __ Störe die Koi im Winter stören können , kann ich ja noch glauben , das die Störe dehalb aber krank werden nicht . 
Das die Fütterung von Stören im Koiteich Probleme bereitet erlebe ich sellbst immer wieder , wenn aber , wie bei dir , der Stör nicht unterernährt ist , warum sollte er deshalb krank werden ? Man sagte mir mal , das Störe und Koi nicht passt , ich glaubte es auch , heute aber nicht mehr , ich wurde des besseren belehrt , es kann ohne Zwischenfall funzen . ABER : Solltest du einmal deine Koi mit bestimmten Medikamenten behandel , bedenke , Störe können nicht alle Medikamente ab . Darum würde ich heute auf Störe verzichten . 
Ich kenne vier Koiteiche , ohne unseren , in welchen auch Störe rumpaddeln , ohne Probleme .
Wie sind deine Wasserwerte ? Mit i.O. kann man nicht viel anfangen , poste sie uns mal bitte . Deine Technik am Teich ist mir leider nicht bekannt , dein Überbesatz schon .
Im vergangenem Jahr ist uns auch ein Stör verstorben , die selben Syntome wie deiner , leider wusste bei diesem auch niemand warum , nur hatten die Koi nichts damit zu tun .


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
@Patrick
Meine Wasserwerte sind wie folgt
PH=7,5 
GH=6 
KH=5 
NO=0,2 
CO=5
denke die sind soweit in Ordnung oder????

Zur Technik am Teich; inzwischen erweitert.
PUMPEN
1Promax 20000 Ltr ( läuft immer für Skimmer Nr1 und Teichwasser in Tiefe ca 80 cm)
1Aquamax 15000 Ltr ( läuft immer für Skimmer Nr 2)
1Heißner 7000 Ltr ( läuft sporadisch für Amphore)
Filter
1 Biotec 18
1 Edelstahl Eigenbau (rieselfilter mit eingebautem Spaltsieb 1,2mx1,4mx0,6m)
UVC
1x 72 Watt (läuft nach Bedarf, diese Jahr noch nicht gebraucht)
2x 25Watt (laufen nach Bedarf, diese Jahr noch nicht gebraucht)

2 Skimmer ( laufen immer)

2 Luftpumpen (Air King) mit entsprechenden Sprudelsteinen

1x CO2 Düngeanlage (Eigenbau Flasche 80kg)

Denke das Equipment ist ausreichend, da ich bisher dieses Jahr noch keinerlei Schwebealgen habe und die Wasserwerte dies belegen.

Zum "Überbesatz" weiß nicht , ob der so graviegrend ist bei 75.000 Ltr. Wasser.

Nach Aussagen einer Tierärztin, die ich nach langer Suche gefunden habe,
ist der Stör auch nicht wegen der Koi gestorben, Sie hat sich den Fisch angesehen und seziert ( hatte ihn eingefroren).
Die Kiemen waren ihrer Meinung nach etwas dunkel, kann aber auch durch das Einfrieren passiert sein
Eine definitive Ursache für sein Ableben ist aber nicht gefunden worden.
Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass er etwas geschwächt war und dann die Wassererwärmung nicht verkraftet hat.

@ Tommi
Danke für Dein Angebot, scheint aber im Moment alles soweit im grünen Bereich zu sein und an eine Aufklärung der Todesursache ist ja im Moment auch nicht zu denken. Warten wir mal ab, aber der große Stör ist völlig i.O. kein auffälliges Verhalten oder so. 
Wollen mal hoffen, dass es so bleibt.
Fische habe ich keine weiter eingesetzt aber einen Krebs und ein paar Teichmuscheln, kann das damit zusammenhängen ???


Viele Grüße Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ulf

dein  Equipment  in allen Ehren , nur finde ich einen Nitritgehalt von 0,2 mg/l doch recht hoch . Ich würde in diese Richtung suchen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

sorry habe die "3" bei NO vergessen, ist sich nicht Nitrit sondern NO3 -NITRAT.

MfG
Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo

mit welchem Test kannst du Nitrat auf 0,2 mg/l messen ?
Wie sieht dein Nitritwert denn aus ?
Ammonium Amoniak ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

Habe das Wasser bei meinem Händler hier in Solingen testen lassen, Werte kommen von Ihm, den Nitritwert hatte ich nicht angegeben, da dieser Null ist.
Welchen Test mein Händler verwendet weiß ich nicht,er hat dafür aber so eine Art Labor, kann Ihn ja mal fragen, womit er testet.
In den Messergebnissen finde ich keine Werte für Ammonium oder Amoniak.

Stimmt denn da was nicht ???
Klär mich doch mal bitte auf.

MfG
Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2004)

Moin Ulf

nun , meine Vermutung geht dahin , das bei dieser Messung die Werte Nitrat und Nitrit vertauscht sind . Aber dies ist nur eine Vermutung .


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

Habe heute noch mal mit meinem Händler gesprochen, der hat sich die Werte nochmal angesehen, ist etwas errötet und hat dann gemeint, das die 0,2 doch Nitrit wären, super  ,
jetzt ist ja alles klar, ich schaue mal weiter in diese Richtung. Danke für Deine Hinweise diesbezüglich.
Ist halt das Problem, wenn man sich mit der Wasserchemie nicht sooo dolle auskennt.
Aber mal so, ist der Grenzwert (0,2) bei Nitrit, oder, will heißen geht gerade noch so, oder schlicht und ergreifend zu hoch  

MfG
Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

*...*

Hallo Ulf,

gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse deinerseits ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Ulf

ein Nitritwert von 0,2 mg/l ist in meinen Augen sehr hoch . Wir streben immer einen Wert von 0,0 an .


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Sorry für die Pause, bin aber gerade erst heute früh von der Interzoo in Nürnberg zurückgekommen.

@Patrick  Ok. habe mich da mal etwas mit befasst, werde mal schaun wie ich diesen verd..... Wert nach unten bekomme.

@ Tommi im Moment gibt es noch nichts tiefgreifend Neues, halte Euch aber auf dem Laufenden.

MfG
Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Habe einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht ca. 40.000 ltr.
Denke mal das dies als Sofortmaßnahme i.O. ist oder  
Habe dann mal mit so einem Tröpfchetest versucht zu messen und konnte erst mal kein NITRIT mehr messen.
Bei der Ursachenforschung könnte ich noch was Hilfe brauchen.
Denke aber, dass ich zu früh zuviel gefüttert habe und mein Filter noch nicht richtig gearbeitet hat. Weiterhin glaube ich dass ich erst mal ein paar Tage mit dem Füttern aussetze.
Bitte gebt mir doch mal Bescheid, ob dieses auch Eurer Meinung nach Ursachen für den erhöhten Nitritwert gewesen sein könnten, oder ob da noch was dazukommt.

MfG
Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

Hi Ulf

ein Teilwasserwechsel ist schon mal sinnvol gewesen . Das dein Nitritwert nun nicht mehr nachweisbar ist , bedeutet ja schon mal einen Fortschritt , leider nur solange , bis du wieder zu füttern anfängst und dein Filter kapituliert . Deinen Rieselfilter mit diesen Abmasen kann ich mir leider nicht so recht vorstellen . Der Biotec 18 ist wohl etwas sehr klein für 75 m³ Wasser . 
Du bist der Meinung , du hättest zu früh gefüttert , dazu mal ein paar Fragen :
1. Wie lange hast du nicht gefüttert
2. Wann hast du angefangen zu füttern
3. Wie lange lief der Filter schon , bis zum ersten füttern
4. wieviel hast du täglich oder wöchentlich gefüttert

Wenn nun in deinem Filter aus der hohen Nitrit Belastung Nitrat wird , ist dies auch schädlich für deinen Stör , der verträgt nämlich keine hohen Nitratwerte .


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo Azurit,

Danke füe Deine Tips.

Egentlich habe ich immer etwas gefüttert auch im Winter ( wegen der __ Störe), Richtig zu füttern habe ich in KW 14 angefangen.
Filter sind mit ca 1/3 Leistung durchgelaufen.
Täglich habe ich zwei Hände voll gefüttert.

Wegen des umgewandelten Nitrates, das verbrauchen doch die Pflanzen   

Zwecks "Rieselfilter" versuche ich mal eine Skizze anzuhängen, hoffentlich kannst Du was darauf erkennen.
Wenn ich dann zu Hause bin mach ich mal ein Foto.

MfG
Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Hi Ulf

da du den ganzen Winter etwas gefüttert hast , schliese ich mal ein Energiemangelsyndrom aus . 
Was mir immer noch Gedanken macht , sind deine hohen Nitritwerte . Wenn du im Sommer richtig zu füttern anfängst schafft dein Filter diese Belastungen vermutlich nicht mehr . 
Was das Nitrat betrifft , wenn du eine ausreichende Bepflanzung hast , dürfte dies kein Problem darstellen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hi Azurit,

Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor, mehr als jetzt zu füttern.
Gut meine Beflanzung ist noch ausbaufähig, stößt aber durch Betonteich an Grenzen.

Danke Ulf


----------

